# lumpy yard



## shan2themax (Jun 27, 2007)

If you have looked at my gallery... you can see, I had alot of grass to get rid of... well i did, I weedeated it down to about 4 inches and then mowed it yesterday.... wow... what work... my question is now.... How can i make the yard not so lumpy..... it is hard and lumpy... hard probably becuase we havent had much rain..... but seriously... you could get hurt in there.... do they make a roller(heavy) for such a problem?  How can I tell if it moles or just poor care from prior owners..... any suggestions would be much appreciated!!!!


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 27, 2007)

You might get by with a yard roller in the early spring when the ground is mushy, thawed and very wet but a roller is rarely successful at leveling a badly marred yard. It usually takes a tractor with a grade box or load of dirt brought in to fill the low spots. A load of dirt is usually not much more expensive than a lawn roller that would be large enough to be effective.


----------



## Kerrylib (Jun 28, 2007)

Short of tilling everything up and grading it, I can't think of a way that would get you there quickly.

I would avoid the roller method myself.  I would guess that could lead to excessive compaction, dry spots, dead grass.......

Over a couple years, early spring, mow and power rake VERY short.  Then aereate and seed, followed with a load of good soil/compost/manure.  Rake that into the low spots and hope for some late snows to evenly compact everything.

Later in the summer perhaps a shovel or two of dirt in low spots.  Let the grass grow up through it before adding more.  Areate again in the fall.

A couple summers of this kind of attention should drastically even out the topography of your lawn.

Or if you can't wait, go for the heavy equipment and roll on new sod.  1-2 days and you'll have a country club quality surface.


----------

